# Nur Pieptöne beim Starten / Notebook



## hummel (25. April 2002)

notebook piept beim booten  
Mein notebook gibt beim starten 3xkurz,1x lang ,Pause, 3x kurz ...und wieder von vorn, Piepstöne von sich.

Komme nicht ins Bios , weiß einer woran es liegen kann?
Handbuch ist leider in English.
Dateneacock Challenger 710, 16 MB RAM, Pentium MMX 166, Floppy, Ohne Betriebssystem.
War ein Schnäppchen,Vorbesitzer hat es nämlich wegen diesem Fehler verkauft.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. April 2002)

welches bios ist denn da drauf (ami, award, ibm oder phoenix)?
und wieso kommst du gar nicht erst ins bios?
ich wuerd als erstes mal spontan auf die grafikkarte tippen, aber ist nur 'ne vermutung...

regards
wicked


----------



## hummel (25. April 2002)

Welches Bios, Keine Ahnung.

Habe schon viele Tastenkombinationen benutzt , tut sich garnichts.
Notebook versucht aber zu booten, danach pieipt schon los.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. April 2002)

welches bios du hast, steht beim booten normalerweise als erstes auf dem bildschirm. setzt natuerlich voraus, dass du ueberhaupt ein bild kriegst. wenn du aber gar nichts auf dem bildschirm sehen kannst, dann wird's wahrscheinlich tatsaechlich die grafikkarte sein (passt afaik auch ganz gut mit dem staendigen wiederholen der beepcodes).


----------



## hummel (25. April 2002)

Hallo wicked,

Hast recht habe kein Bild.

Was kann ich machen um die Grafikkarte zuüberprüfen?

Kenne mich im Aufbau eines Notebooks nicht so gut aus.
Beim PC wäre es kein Problem für mich.

Hummel


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. April 2002)

ich kenn dein notebook nicht...
aber an meinem sind an der unterseite abdeckplatten angeschraubt. ob man so an die grafikkarte rankommt, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.
wenn du glueck hast, dann steckt die grafikkarte nicht ganz richtig im slot oder die kontakte sind dreckig. sonst musst du dich wohl oder uebel an den hersteller wenden...


----------



## Eyewitness (25. April 2002)

Auf die Webseite des Herstellers gehen, nachschauen, welches BIOS drin ist, dann auf die Website des BIOS Herstellers gehen und dann suchen. Es gibt eine Liste der "Piep-Codes". Verschiedene Piepkombinationen geben jeweils den Fehler an. Dort erfährst Du dann genau, was kaputt ist und kannst das Notebook selbst reparieren oder es reparieren lassen.


----------



## hummel (25. April 2002)

Hallo,
werde mal sehen wo die Grafikkarte steckt.

Leider hat Peacock von meinem Notebook keine Daten vorrätig.

Habe Die codes mit den Pieptönen des Bios alle schon durchgesehen,
 Meine waren leider nicht dabei.

Kann es noch andere Ursachen haben, warum das Notebook nicht bootet?

Bin für jeden erdenklichen Hinweis dankbar.  

hummel


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. April 2002)

peacock.. die gibts doch gar nicht mehr, oder doch? *nachdenk*

die beep codes hab ich auch schon nachgeschlagen, aber das sind auch normalerweise einmalige kombinationen. wenn sich der beep code staendig wiederholt, dann liegt das soweit ich weiss, an der grafikkarte - war bei mir jedenfalls so.

ursachen dafuer, dass ein pc nicht mehr bootet, gibts viele. um das problem zu finden, gibts ja schliesslich die beep codes. aber da man ohne grafikkarte schlecht die einstellungen im bios konfigurieren kann, wird bei der graka logischerweise besonders gemeckert...


regards
wicked


----------

